# o2 simulators needed?



## S2kracka (Mar 13, 2006)

Is a o2 simulator needed with aftermarket exhaust systems/testpipes to prevent a check engine light when the catalytic converter is removed? I sell o2 simulators to the import crowd and am wonder if I should begin marketing towards the GTO crowd as well. The reason I ask is because I've been helping my Dad modify his GTO so I'm starting to get into them (also enjoy driving it too, put on almost 500 miles yesterday!).


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Peolpe say that you can tune them out. I have a Diablo tuner and all I can do is clear the codes not turn the check engine light off, so I have o2 simulator.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

it is posible to tune it out, BUT you need a high end programmer to do so. Or a good tune from a shop with a cpu program for it ie. HP Tuners programer


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

I recently used a one on a Sentra SER-V and another on a Lightning. They're a pretty clever device since I noticed that it sends a signal that varies from .18 volts to .25 volts. I made one mistake when I wired the first one by leaving the O-2 sensor out of the car. I quickly got a SES light when the OBD computer said "hey, the O-2 sensor is missing". Wired it back in and tie wrapped ythe O-2 sensor to the frame. I di it for off road use only of course. But I also posted a thread on the Lightning forum about how well it worked. For The price? What a bargain!


----------



## adearmas2 (Jan 2, 2006)

I am also looking for O2 simulators for my '04 but I have been told there are none available for it. Anybody knows different?


----------

